# install rt2860 module



## ccc (Apr 29, 2010)

hi 

Howto install RALINK -> *rt2860* module on freeBSD 7.3?

BTW I have eeePC 1000h from Asus.


----------



## swa (May 1, 2010)

Hi,
Take a look at this topic 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7010

Just installed it on my eeepc 901, works like a charm 
With many many thanx to egorenar and everyone who helped


----------



## ccc (May 1, 2010)

swa said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Take a look at this topic
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7010
> 
> ...



Thanks, but which FreeBSD version have you installed?


----------



## swa (May 2, 2010)

I have FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2


----------



## ccc (May 2, 2010)

here is:

http://repo.or.cz/w/ralink_drivers/rt2860_fbsd72.git/

the newest source rt2860, but officially just for FreeBSD 7.2.


----------



## ccc (May 9, 2010)

ccc said:
			
		

> here is:
> 
> http://repo.or.cz/w/ralink_drivers/rt2860_fbsd72.git/
> 
> the newest source rt2860, but officially just for FreeBSD 7.2.



I've installed on my FreeBSD and it seems to work well, better than ndis.

Using ndis before, I had sometimes timeouts in the browser. 

I've followed this procedure:

```
# tar xvzf driver.tar.gz
# cd driver
# make

# cp rt2860.ko /boot/kernel/
# cp rt2860.ko.symbols /boot/kernel/

# kldload rt2860
```
add in /boot/loader.conf the following line:
	
	



```
rt2870_load="YES"
```


----------



## endy13 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you all for your advices.

As a newcomer to freebsd FreeBSD system, I'd like to know how to install rt2860 driver on a FreeNAS 7.2 system which is based on Freebsd FreeBSD 9 release.

Is there a tutorial I can follow?

Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------

